# Presdient of the good old USA



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

so... who's excited about the new president?? personally not so pumped what do you boys think?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

blja0601 said:


> so... who's excited about the new president?? personally not so pumped what do you boys think?


i think be carefull what you ask for.......


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

its a shame to this great country


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

People wanted change...they got change!!
Not all change is good.
Not so proud to be a Minnesotan right now. :eyeroll: 
You in ND can hold your heads up though. :beer:


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Our taxes shall rise


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

anybody want to move to canada with me :lol:


----------



## stonejs1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I agree what everyone of you said. And Trapper are you driving?


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Isnt this the duck hunting forum? :-?


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

i will split the gas while it is cheep


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

Im all for movin to Canada


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

canada would be nice, why don't we just storm the border? southern borders seem to be a great way to get into a country


----------



## cupped-in123 (Sep 23, 2008)

Man of all Seasons said:


> southern borders seem to be a great way to get into a country


haha


----------



## Shoot It Down (Nov 1, 2008)

why don't we talk to Obama's Aunt about sneekin in...


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Evidently a lot of you don't keep up on current events,especially in Canada.They have much tougher gun laws than we do including registration of all guns.

So does that mean you will all be moving to Mexico instead?You can sneak back and forth across the border every once in awhile to see family and friends and wish you weren't illegals.


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

> Evidently a lot of you don't keep up on current events,especially in Canada.They have much tougher gun laws than we do including registration of all guns.
> 
> So does that mean you will all be moving to Mexico instead?You can sneak back and forth across the border every once in awhile to see family and friends and wish you weren't illegals.


Took all the fun out of this thread didn't he?


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah... hmm... well... theres other options i'm sure. greenland would be an easy takeover.


----------



## nd_hunter (Nov 5, 2007)

goin'green head said:


> > Evidently a lot of you don't keep up on current events,especially in Canada.They have much tougher gun laws than we do including registration of all guns.
> >
> > So does that mean you will all be moving to Mexico instead?You can sneak back and forth across the border every once in awhile to see family and friends and wish you weren't illegals.
> 
> ...


Keep crap like this in the poitics forum and you wont have to worry about it


----------



## goin'green head (Sep 24, 2008)

> Keep crap like this in the poitics forum and you wont have to worry about it


Didn't see that topic on this site.

So how's your season going?


----------



## woody13 (Oct 31, 2008)

next thing you know the statue of liberty will be taken down and aunt jamima will be put up eatin a piece of fried chicken :lol:


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

:-?


----------



## woody13 (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah you can hank my 15 year old cousin for that one. he goes on my account all the time and writes stuff.. :eyeroll:


----------



## 2Socks (Apr 18, 2006)

Big fan of Obama and I believe he can spell. Woody better learn your boy a thing or two or he might be picking gravel outta his butt in the M&H parking lot.

Liked Palin.... bent over a chair! She was way too stupid to run anything, except her hand up my leg!


----------

